# 1954 Pontiac Bonneville Special



## Ken N Tx (Feb 16, 2015)

The 1950s were as close as the US will probably  ever come to a golden age of Americana. Throughout the decade the nation enjoyed  the fruits of victory that came with vanquishing both the Axis and the Great  Depression during the 1940s. At the same time, the disillusionment and  self-questioning of the 1960s was still years away. It was no wonder, then, that  the cars of the 50s reflected such sunny optimism. One of the best examples of  this attitude is the 1954 Pontiac Bonneville Special.





    The Special  was the brainchild of arch-designer Harley Earl, who drew inspiration for it  from a trip he made to the salt flats in Bonneville, Utah. Earl was an aviation  fanatic, and this showed in the cars he built. The Special had a bold, sloping  hood that’s Corvette-esque in its shape, with silvered accents over the twin air  scoops, both of which were fully functional.


The headlamps  were recessed and covered in swept-back glass covers for better aerodynamics.  Additional silverized touches marked the fenders and other components. The sleek  lines continue throughout the fiberglass body, ending in a classic spare-wheel  design in the rear. Though this look would later symbolize everything that was  wrong with the 1970s, at the time it was coolness personified.
    Perhaps the Special’s most distinguishing  feature was its all-plexy canopy with gull-wing doors. The transparent panels  swung upwards to admit occupants. This must have been done with aerodynamics in  mind, though it seems to compromise the “wind in your hair” feel that’s an  essential part of driving a convertible.

The inside of  the Special was also aviation-inspired. It had a clean, simple layout with  brushed metal casings around the gauges, a speedometer that topped out at 120  mph, and a three-spoked steering wheel. Gear shifter, vent controls, and  ignition switch were within easy reach on the metallic console between driver  and passenger, both of whom rode in comfort thanks to the twin leather  seats.
    Under its  hood the Special had a 268 ci I-8 painted brilliant red with chrome touches.  Dubbed the “Silver Streak,” the motor led the way power-wise for Pontiac at the  time. It was built for high compression and fed by four single-barrel carbs  built by Carter. This was the same carburetor layout used in the ‘53 Corvette.  Officially rated at 230 hp, the power plant actually topped out at closer to 300  hp. It fed power to a four-speed Hydramatic automatic gearbox.

Earl had two  units built, one cast in bronze and the other in green. As of 2008, both are  still in existence under the careful eyes of private collectors. Like most  concept cars, the Special never saw mass production. But elements from its  design were used in production models like the ‘55 and ‘56 Star Chief and  Chieftain, the ‘67 Firebird, and the ‘68 GTO. Like many of those who were ahead  of their time, Harley Earl casts a long shadow indeed, as do his  creations.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 16, 2015)

Ahhhh the age of gas guzzling muscle cars.  Hear the engine thump, thump, thump.....don't bet your pink slip if he's next to you at the light.


----------

